# Spartan



## Iain McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

I just posted this at the gaming area, but thought it might fit in better here. I don't know - either way!

Hi,

I'm from Slitherine Software - we're a small UK based developer and we're trying to let people know about our games. We don't have the big budgets of some of the larger developers so we try to work through word of mouth & I hope this doesn't offend anyone as spam! 

Spartan is a PC CD ROM, turn based strategy game set in ancient Greece. It's been getting great reviews and you can see screenshots, try a demo and even buy the game all at our website http://www.slitherine.co.uk/spartan/SpartanIndex.htm. We've also got 3 other games set in Rome, Egypt & the Trojan Wars if any of those settings are more appealing 

If anyone is interested feel free to check out the demo! Thanks for reading. 

Iain McNeil
Slitherine Software


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.  Being interested in the Spartans, I had already checked this game out.  I may purchase it though.....


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 27, 2004)

I played the demo, pretty complicated system in the first try. I deleted it because I needed space, my computer is crowded. It is a pretty good game!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2004)

And with that point made, thread closed.


----------

